#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Strafpunten?

## MusicXtra

Kennelijk heb ik een quote gemaakt van een tekst welke onnodig was.
Nu krijg ik een prive berichtje waarin daar melding van wordt gemaakt en de mededeling dat ik 1 strafpunt heb opgelopen.
Hoe werkt dat strafpunten systeem?

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik zie zo snel ook niks staan in de reglementen van dit systeem.

uitleg please!

welke mij tot een volgende vraag even brengt? Iemand idee hoe je vervelende profielboodschappen kunt weg gooien?

----------


## jadjong

Bij drie ben je de sjaak en krijg je de logingegevens pas terug nadat je een 700.- euro kostende cursus succesvol hebt voltooid.

Weet je zeker dat je de strafpunten serieus moet nemen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freek Fokker

> Kennelijk heb ik een quote gemaakt van een tekst welke onnodig was.
> Nu krijg ik een prive berichtje waarin daar melding van wordt gemaakt en de mededeling dat ik 1 strafpunt heb opgelopen.
> Hoe werkt dat strafpunten systeem?



Ben ook wel benieuwd  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ben ook wel benieuwd



ben nog veel benieuwerder..

----------


## Gast1401081

> ben nog veel benieuwerder..



zeg maar rustig benieuwst...

----------


## Gast1401081

> zeg maar rustig benieuwst...



benieuwsterder?

----------


## jens

En nu zo rond het wk hebben we aleen maar gele en rode kaarten...dus ben je nog sneller van het forum veld... :Wink:

----------


## remco_k

Onnodig een topic starten. +1 strafpunt.  :Wink:

----------


## goldsound

> En nu zo rond het wk hebben we aleen maar gele en rode kaarten...dus ben je nog sneller van het forum veld...



Een paar minuten geleden toevallig nog een rode zien langskomen :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Onnodig een topic starten. +1 strafpunt.



+2 voor mij
&
+2 voor jou

Voor het onnodig reageren op een topic, waarin diegene die moet reageren, juist niet reageert, waardoor andere zich genoodzaakt voelen om ook nutteloze informatie als input te gebruiken van dit topic, waardoor niemand dadelijk nog snap waarom de MOD alles leeg gooit, en misschien een antwoord geeft op de vraag over het puntensysteem, waar wij allen nog oor naar hebben.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stevengos

Ik heb hier ook last van gehad. Werd ook gezegd dat ik onnodig een quote had gebruikt! Kan de mod is ff wat duidelijkheid hier in brengen???

@Jadjong...   Ik neem ze voorlopig wel serieus, aangezien er iets werd gezegd van restricties enz.

----------


## Funmaker

that's what happening  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zie nu in mijn profiel gegevens dat de sanctie op 26-06 verloopt.
Maar, enige uitleg zou inderdaad wenselijk zijn daar er verder niets over te vinden is.

----------


## nls-nls

Laat ons niet in spanning wachten.... De economische stand van zaken is al spannend genoeg :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## axs

Gelieve gewoon het groene F356 formulier in te vullen met jouw motivatie en reden waarom je je strafpunten ongedaan wilt maken.
Stuur dit dan op samen met jouw gegevens op het blauwe Q175 formulier en we bekijken het verder wel.

----------


## @lex

> Gelieve gewoon het groene F356 formulier in te vullen met jouw motivatie en reden waarom je je strafpunten ongedaan wilt maken.
> Stuur dit dan op samen met jouw gegevens op het blauwe Q175 formulier en we bekijken het verder wel.



Ja maar... Het gaat om díe paarse krokodil!

@lex

----------


## moderator

Modje hier met verhelderende woorden.

Strafpunten kent de forumsoftware toe wanneer iemand van het moderating team (Admin, Axs, Mathijs, Radar of Moderator) via het forumscript een bericht aanpast en/of een deelnemer wijst op spammen, kwootzakken, ongepast taalgebruik.

In het test forum heb ik getracht om zoveel waarschuwingen te verzamelen als maar mogelijk was, we kwamen niet automatisch tot sancties.

Dus: niets aan de hand gewoon doorlopen, al vond ik het Gifje van @lex wel geniaal :Big Grin: 

Geheel in de trant van het forum kunnen mensen een verzoek tot een UB40 indienen, deelnemers die niet weten wat voor formulier dit is zijn per definitie niet oud genoeg om een verzoek in te dienen.

Quotes, te pas en te onpas, onderwerpen openen die reeds bestaan....allemaal dingen die inherent zijn aan dit forum.
De zoekfunctie is niet dekkend genoeg voor de inhoud van berichten.
Aan de andere kant ook wel weer een voordeel, want meedenken zoals google en aanverwanten dat doen komt op mij persoonlijk iets te vergaand over.

Deelnemers die een waarschuwing hebben ontvangen dienen wel op de eerstvolgende forummeeting of;
Getooid te komen met ezelsoren, of;
een liedje te zingen, of;
in 10 minuten aan een willekeurige voorbijganger uit te leggen wat een H-bridle is, of:
een biertje aan te bieden.

tis maar dat je t weet!

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Deelnemers die een waarschuwing hebben ontvangen dienen wel op de eerstvolgende forummeeting of;
> Getooid te komen met ezelsoren, of;
> een liedje te zingen, of;
> in 10 minuten aan een willekeurige voorbijganger uit te leggen wat een H-bridle is, of:
> een biertje aan te bieden.



Eindelijk iets interessants om te quoten ! Wanneer is de volgende forummeeting ? Das al een tijdje terug moddereeter... Wie is dit jaar aan de beurt voor de bbq ??  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Mijn tuin moet (nog steeds) onkruid vrij....

kijk eens, zonder kwoot en iedereen begrijpt t! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan reageer ik ook maar zonder quote, om nog een strafpunt te voorkomen. :Big Grin: 
Een liedje zingen wil je mij echt niet laten doen :EEK!: , ik mag altijd alleen het laatste liedje zingen om de zaal leeg te krijgen.
Ezelsoren; zal eens in de plaatselijke feestwinkel kijken of die ze hebben anders vervalt die optie ook.
En H-bridle? Wat is dat? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Ik voel em al, dat wordt bier aanslepen. :Cool:

----------


## axs

hmmm bier.......................

----------


## djspeakertje

> Een liedje zingen wil je mij echt niet laten doen, ik mag altijd alleen het laatste liedje zingen om de zaal leeg te krijgen.



 
Lol :Big Grin: 

Mocht het nou écht niet lukken, dan mag je mij natuurlijk altijd even bellen voor een duetje, en als het zelfs dán nog niet lukt heb je wel heel hardnekkig publiek (of gewoon stommer dan stomdronken... :Cool: ).


Maargoed, back on topic :Wink: , Daan

----------


## Funmaker

> al vond ik het Gifje van @lex wel geniaal



Yes man  :Big Grin:  en ik wordt gepromoveert tot @Lex  :Stick Out Tongue:  Als ik hier nu ook nog eens mee zijn kennis kon verwerven  :Stick Out Tongue: 
en ik ben pro bier
euhm meting (is één pot nat, letterlijk en figuurlijk dan  :Smile: )

----------


## MusicXtra

> hmmm bier.......................



Tsja, dan moet er natuurlijk wel eerst een forum meeting gepland worden....
En nog voor de 26e ook want dan vervalt mijn voorwaardelijke straf. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
En euhhh, ook al drink ik liefst Grolsch, oranje jurkjes zijn gewoon toegestaan.

----------


## axs

Pff... heb hier al verschillende keren gezegd dat ik nog eens een meeting zou organiseren.
Ga er toch echt eens werk van moeten gaan maken! Iemand die wel helpen? Ruben?

Had onlangs nog een last-minute mini-meeting met 2 forumleden... was wel weer gezellig.

----------


## Funmaker

> Pff... heb hier al verschillende keren gezegd dat ik nog eens een meeting zou organiseren.
> Ga er toch echt eens werk van moeten gaan maken! Iemand die wel helpen? Ruben?
> 
> Had onlangs nog een last-minute mini-meeting met 2 forumleden... was wel weer gezellig.



waar? wanneer? hoeveel tonnen? I'm in  :Wink:  zoals ik in mijn topic al ooit aangaf  :Stick Out Tongue: 

en @MusicXtra belgisch bier noem ik bier... de rest is water  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  Duvel, Chouffe,.... Gimme gimme  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radar

Zondag net een J&H forum meeting achter de rug.
Lucky-13 Vianen
Hoop leuks gezien bij NR 8 voor de deur.
Beetje jammer alleen dat Mathijs, Moderator en ik vergeten waren hier ruchtbaarheid aan te geven.
"STRAFPUNTEN" is nou niet iets om je echt druk over te maken, het is meer een middel om een klein beetje in het snotje te houden
dat niet steeds dezelfde buiten de pot pissen.
De moderators krijgen het al druk zat met de school vakanties in het verschiet.

----------


## axs

> waar? wanneer? hoeveel tonnen? I'm in  zoals ik in mijn topic al ooit aangaf



We spreken wel wat af in het kort  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

ik zeg: Kort-SM cafe waar je een kleine spaghetti besteld en een week een heel dorp te eten kan geven...die met die mooie achtertuin en prima bediening!

waarom iets nieuws verzinnen?

owja, strafpunten: iedereen die niet komt loopt uiteraard een extra risico op strafpuntjes!

----------


## axs

:Smile:  
Plaats ligt dus al vast: Boescafe in Kort-SM.
Goed bereikbaar vanuit BE en NL en makkelijk te vinden.

Nu nog een datum....

----------


## Stevengos

Tja, een datum prikken rondom deze tijd kan moeilijk zijn nu velen op vakantie zijn/gaan (tenzij je een heel rustig feest wil hebben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

@MusicXtra Hmm, dacht dat een H-bridle iets van een paardentuigje is (google geeft ong. dezelfde res.)
Da's wel iets dat sommige forumleden kunnen gebruiken  :Big Grin: 
Of als de mod het in riggingsstijl bedoeld kan het ook iets zijn wat op deze site (klik!) staat tussen de regels door. (gebruik zoekfuncite browser dan maar is) En dan ben je wel ff een tijdje bezig om aan een leek uit te leggen wat zo'n H-bridle is! (of ik kan er nog steeds naast zitten, aangezien ik geen riggingspro ben :P, (waar is rinus gebleven?))

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je nou zorgt dat je over het vertellen van dit verhaaltje een half uur doet kun je het je permitteren om voor de forum meeting een strafpunt op te lopen. :Wink:

----------


## tomv

Uit ervaring kan ik zeggen dat het Boescafe niet slechts is, in tegendeel  :Smile: 
Als de dag en het uur me uitkomt zal ik er zijn. Tot dan?

@axs: Misschien dat er interesse is in nog eens een hog-cursus(je)? Ik vond dat toen een geslaagde combinatie. Of het breder maken en enkele consoles voorzien om wat te prullen? Ik wil gerust meedenken/helpen om iets op poten te zetten.

----------


## axs

Tom en Tom zullen het dan organiseren lijkt me  :Wink: 
We bekijken het organiseren van een cursusje ook nog even!

----------


## tomv

> We zullen misschien best beginnen met een routebeschrijving te maken?



TomTom organiseert, wat denk je nou zelf?!

Kortessem ( eigenlijk kort-sm) ligt in Belgie, goed bereikbaar met de auto, carpoolen vanaf Eindhoven is handiger dan met de trein denk ik....

----------


## Stevengos

Uhm, is dat ook bereikbaar per trein? (heb nog geen rijbewijs bij elkaar kunnen sparen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## axs

We kunnen wel een pickup organiseren in Station Maastricht of Hasselt...

----------


## Gast1401081

En weten jullie wel wat dat kost, een retourtje andere kant van de Maas? 
Dat trekt deze ouwe reldeldel niet, hoor..

----------


## Stevengos

Hmm, dan lijkt me dat carpoolgebeuren (zoals Tomv zei) van Eindhoven toch wel wat goedkoper :P

----------


## Stoney3K

Van der Valk Eindhoven doen dan maar? Wie heeft er ooit in die tent een bruiloft? Heb je in ieder geval genoeg slepers mee!  :Big Grin: 

Ontopic: Ik kreeg daarnet ook al zo'n mooi 'strafpuntje' in mijn inbox. Radar had in al zijn ijverigheid mijn quote weg lopen editen, en het strafpuntje aan 'inappropriate language' (normaal voor vloeken en tieren) toegekend. Gaan we ze nu verzamelen?  :Cool: 

Ik ben ook even benieuwd of hij nu doorgaat en alle spel-, grammatica-, en interpunctiefouten even gaat lopen verbeteren. Ik den dat dan de voorraad strafpunten gauw op is!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Radar

Kaarten zat hier in de bak staan.
En ja, als er berichten worden geplaatst, gespeend van elke vorm van interpunctie, waar dus geen doorkomen aan is wordt dat ook behandeld.

----------


## axs

OK, nu tijd om een datum te gaan prikken...

Ik stel voor in de eerste week van augustus zodat we nog wat tijd hebben om het 1 en ander te regelen etc...

zal proberen hier ene poll te posten zodat we samen een geschikte datum kunnen vinden!

Later meer... in de lounge!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik den dat dan de voorraad strafpunten gauw op is!



Nee hoor, die van mij is inmiddels verlopen dus die heb jij nu waarschijnlijk gekregen. :Big Grin: 
(Hoop niet dat deze quote mij gelijk een nieuwe strafpunt oplevert :EEK!: )

----------


## 2mancrew

En dan hopen dat het  geen 35 graden is want dan blijf ik in me tuin liggen met me flaptop ;-) een een groot glas  spa rood ;-) maar anders kom ik ook wel blik werpen ;-)

ciao

----------

